
Splitting water molecules for a renewable energy future - bookofjoe
https://phys.org/news/2020-09-molecules-renewable-energy-future.html
======
bookofjoe
>Phase segregation reversibility in mixed-metal hydroxide water oxidation
catalysts

[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41929-020-0496-z](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41929-020-0496-z)

